# windows xp on mac mini



## sanjua (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi i need help
I installed windows xp on mac mini via dual boot.
After a year which is now my system crashed.
On trying to re install, I believe i mistakenly deleted some stuff,
mac os would not get re installed. I finally was able to install only
windows and everything looks ok. However my sound is not working
as in the speaker and mic. The one that is hurting me most is I am not able
to see any external drives like my DVD drive and the hard drive. Can someone assist me with this.
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, we need to know which version of OS X the Mini is running. The problem is that you need to install the device drivers for the Mini, which will be on the OS X 10.5 restore DVD that came with the Mini, or the OS X 10.5 install CD you bought at the store. If you were running 10.4, you are out of luck unless you go buy 10.5 because Bootcamp for 10.4 was only a beta, and that beta program has ended.


----------



## sanjua (Sep 9, 2008)

pray not to be out of lyck, thanks for your reply, the version is 10.4.7
thanks




sinclair_tm said:


> Well, we need to know which version of OS X the Mini is running. The problem is that you need to install the device drivers for the Mini, which will be on the OS X 10.5 restore DVD that came with the Mini, or the OS X 10.5 install CD you bought at the store. If you were running 10.4, you are out of luck unless you go buy 10.5 because Bootcamp for 10.4 was only a beta, and that beta program has ended.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yup, there isn't much you can do. You will have to buy OS X 10.5 to get it working correctly. Bootcamp for 10.4 had the drivers that you need, and it will not run anymore as the time for the beta is over.


----------



## sanjua (Sep 9, 2008)

thats sad. but am confused right now i have only windows on it and its working ok do i need to get OS X 10.5 because of the 3 issues the computer is having now which is no sound /mic not working, can't access external drives.
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's correct. In order to get those things to work, you need the device drivers, the software that tells Windows what those parts of the computer are, and how to use them. And the only way to get the drivers is from Apple. And the only way Apple makes them available is on the OS X 10.5 install DVD.


----------

